# east london



## jonathan rustenberg (10/11/14)

Hi guys im looking to find out if anyone knows of any e liquid vendors around the east london area and if not, does anyone know the best place to order e liquid from


----------



## ET (10/11/14)

juicy joes is based in east london

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/11/14)

jonathan rustenberg said:


> Hi guys im looking to find out if anyone knows of any e liquid vendors around the east london area and if not, does anyone know the best place to order e liquid from



@ShaneW could possibly help you out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/11/14)

jonathan rustenberg said:


> Hi guys im looking to find out if anyone knows of any e liquid vendors around the east london area and if not, does anyone know the best place to order e liquid from



Hi @jonathan rustenberg , Juicy Joes is right on your doorstep. Well, at least for now anyway. They will be relocating to Cape Town at the end of the year as mentioned in this thread if you would like to stock up before then 

They certainly have an excellent selection of e-juices to choose from. No pickup option unfortunately, but they do offer local delivery @ R40 and seem to offer a COD option for local deliveries as mentioned on their website on the Shipping & Payment page @ http://juicyjoes.co.za/?page_id=358. The Juicy Joes sub-forum is available at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/juicy-joes/.

EDIT - And while I reply and check on the site, everyone else does the same

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/11/14)

Thanks guys...

@jonathan rustenberg as the guys have so kindly mentioned we are East London based(Till the end of the year) and offer a local delivery service


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

I've moved this thread to the "Who Has Stock" section so that vendors can reply.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## jonathan rustenberg (11/11/14)

Thanks everyone for all the help, it was much appreciated ?


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

jonathan rustenberg said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help, it was much appreciated ?



Hi @jonathan rustenberg 
Welcome to the forum

Just to let you know, many of us buy our juices online from a number of local retailers all over the country. They are listed on the front page of this forum under retailers and vendors. Each retailer typically carries a few brands of juice. Some local and some are international. There is quite a wide variety. Not trying to take anything away from Shane at juicyJoes - he is the only one carrying some very special juices and I can personally say he has great service - but just letting you know that there are several options and most of us dont get our juice from just one place. 

For local juice, check out Vapour Mountain, VapeKing, SkyBlueVaping and JustB to name just four. Some of these juices are also carried by other retailers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

